#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  saṃvaṭṭati и vivaṭṭati

## Кхантибало

Мы перевели Агганья сутту (ДН 27)
http://www.theravada.su/node/1053

а также Патика сутту (ДН 24)
http://www.theravada.su/node/1047

Сравнивая с другими переводами возникли вопросы по словам saṃvaṭṭati и vivaṭṭati, которые используются в отношении мира.
Большинство переводчиков на англ. переводят это как "the world contracts" и "the world expands" - "мир сжимается" и "мир разворачивается".
В частности Морис Уолш
http://www.theravada.su/translations/Comments/107519
http://www.theravada.su/translations/Comments/107522
Такой же перевод использует дост. Ньянамоли Тхера в Висуддхимагге.

Но в комментарии я не вижу ничего, что подтверждало бы это, там слово saṃvaṭṭati трактуется просто как "исчезает":
http://www.theravada.su/translations/Comments/111100

В Висуддхимагге рассказывается про уничтожение мира различными способами, но о сжатии там речь не идёт.

Кто-нибудь может прояснить на что опираются почтенные переводчики на англ? Или просто копируют друг друга?

----------

Антон Соносон (16.11.2014), Ануруддха (10.11.2014), Гошка (12.11.2014), Жека (09.11.2014), Йен (09.11.2014), Сергей Ч (09.11.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

По сути -- из словаря Рис-Дэвидса:

*Saŋvaṭṭati* 

Saŋvaṭṭati [saŋ+vaṭṭati] 1. to be evolved, to be in a process of evolution (opp. vivaṭṭati in devolution) D i.17; iii.84, 109; A ii.142; DA i.110. -- 2. to fall to pieces, to come to an end (like the world's destruction), to pass away, perish, dissolve (intrs.) J iii.75 (paṭhavī s.; v. l. saŋvaddh˚); Miln 287 (ākāso ˚eyya). For saŋvaṭṭ˚ at J i.189 read saŋvaddh˚.
А "сжимается" и "расширяется" [Вселенная] -- это, наверное, если согласовывать с современной научной терминологией?

----------

Жека (09.11.2014), Кхантибало (10.11.2014)

----------


## Жека

Спасибо за сутты!

----------


## Vladiimir

> Кто-нибудь может прояснить на что опираются почтенные переводчики на англ? Или просто копируют друг друга?


А что не так-то? Переводчики очевидно опираются на значение слов saṃvaṭṭati/vivaṭṭati ("сворачивается/разворачивается").
древн. инд. vart - вертеться + sam- (c-) и vi- (раз-) -> saṃvartati/vivartati -> saṃvaṭṭati/vivaṭṭati.
Разве смысл не очевиден? Мир сворачивается. Ну понятно же, что начинает разрушаться, уменьшаться, сжиматься, комкаться.

Комментарий уточняет смысл, т.е. "сворачивается" в смысле "разрушается".

Я бы переводил по тексту: "сворачивается/разворачивается". Мне кажется все понятно, выразительно и тем более звучит очень по современному, как тут верно замечают. 

Мы в русском употребляем похожим образом переходный глагол "сворачивать" (деятельность, речь, прения).

----------

sergey (10.11.2014)

----------


## Кхантибало

Мне кажется, что "сворачивается" и "разрушается" - это всё-таки разные вещи. 
В Висуддхимагге процесс разрушения мира описывается путём растворения, сгорания и выветривания. Там не говорится, что мир вдруг взял, схлопнулся и исчез в один миг, как по одной из современных космологических теорий. Никакого сжимания, комкания, там не описано...

Вот и в цитате из словаря Рис Девиса ничего про сжатие нет. Про уничтожение и разрушение - есть.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Никакого сжимания, комкания, там не описано...
> Вот и в цитате из словаря Рис Девиса ничего про сжатие нет. Про уничтожение и разрушение - есть.


Ну, про "сжимание" в Висуддхимагге все-таки есть: "уменьшающаяся", "сокращающаяся" (parihāyamāno) (и, соответственно, "увеличивающаяся" (vaḍḍhamāno).)



> But in the case of many eons of world contraction, etc., it should be understood that the aeon of world contraction is an aeon of diminution and the aeon of world expansion is an aeon of increase.





> Anekepi saṃvaṭṭakappeti ādisu pana parihāyamāno kappo saṃvaṭṭakappo, vaḍḍhamāno vivaṭṭakappoti veditabbo.

----------

sergey (10.11.2014), Сергей Ч (10.11.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вот и в цитате из словаря Рис Девиса ничего про сжатие нет. Про уничтожение и разрушение - есть.


Ну, Рис-Девидс в этих статьях вообще каким-то особым образом понимает значения этих слов  (это не касается того, что с помощью этого слова можно передавать значение - разрушаться, уничтожаться и т.д. С этим все в порядке.) Термины по сути нужно понимать наоборот:
У Рис-Девидса - saṃvaṭṭa понимается как "разворачивание", "развитие", saṃvaṭṭa kappa - the ascending aeon, evolution. Vivaṭṭa - the descending cycle. Хотя надо наоборот: saṃvaṭṭa - сворачивание, сжимание, разрушение (кальпы). Vivaṭṭa - разворачивание, восстановление, развитие и т.д. 



> *Saṃvaṭṭa* (m. & nt.) [saṃ+vaṭṭa1] 1. "rolling on or forward" (opp. vivaṭṭa "rolling back"), with ref. to the development of the Universe & time (kappa) the ascending aeon (vivaṭṭa the descending cycle), evolution It 99; Pug 60; Vism 419; Sdhp 484, 485. -- ˚vivaṭṭa a period within which evolution & dissolution of the world takes place, a complete world -- cycle (see also vivaṭṭa) D i.14; A ii.142; It 15, 99; Pug 60.


То же самое и с глаголами:



> *Saṃvaṭṭati* [saṃ+vaṭṭati] 1. to be evolved, to be in a process of evolution (opp. vivaṭṭati in devolution) D i.17; iii.84, 109; A ii.142; DA i.110. -- 2. to fall to pieces, to come to an end (like the world's destruction), to pass away, perish, dissolve (intrs.) J iii.75 (paṭhavī s.; v. l. saṃvaddh˚); Miln 287 (ākāso ˚eyya). For saṃvaṭṭ˚ at J i.189 read saṃvaddh˚.


Тут даже видно, как первое значение 1 явно противоречит значению 2.

Здесь он пишет немного об этом:



> *Vivaṭṭa* (m. & nt.) [vi+vaṭṭa1] 1. "rolling back," with ref. to the development of the world (or the aeons, kappa) used to denote a devolving cycle ("devolution"), whereas vaṭṭa alone or saṃvaṭṭa denote the involving cycle (both either with or without kappa). Thus as "periods" of the world they practically mean the same thing & may both be interpreted in the sense of a new beginning. As redupl. -- inter. cpds. they express only the idea of constant change. We sometimes find vivaṭṭa in the sense of "renewal" & saṃvaṭṭa in the sense of "destruction," where we should expect the opposite meaning for each. See also vaṭṭa & saṃvaṭta. Dogmatically vivaṭṭa is used as "absence of vaṭṭa," i. e. nibbāna or salvation from saṃsāra (see vaṭṭa & cp. citta -- vivaṭṭa, ceto˚, ñāṇa˚, vimokkha˚ at Ps i.108 & ii.70). -- Fig. in kamma˚; "the rolling back of k.," i. e. devolution or course of kamma at S i.85. -- Abs. & combd with saṃvaṭṭa (i. e. devolution combd with evolution) e. g. at D i.14, 16 sq.; iii.109; A ii.142 (where read vivaṭṭe for vivaṭṭo); Pug 60; Vism 419 (here as m. vivaṭṭo, compared with saṃvaṭṭo), 420 (˚ṭṭhāyin). In cpd. ˚kappa (i. e. descending aeon) at D iii.51; Pug 60; It 15.

----------


## Vladiimir

BHSD:



> *vivarta* (m.? to *vivartati* 2), with or sc. kalpa, (period of) evolution of the world, after a periodic destruction (*saṃvarta*); so Pali vivaṭṭa and saṃvaṭṭa (*misdefined PTSD, which precisely inverts the mgs.*; Childers is correct; see notably Vism. 419.29 ff. which is completely clear, and consistent with BHS);

----------


## Vladiimir

Т.е. процесс сжатия занимает пол-кальпы. Другую половину кальпы занимает процесс расширения. Бхиккху Бодхи пишет по этому поводу:



> _Saṃvaṭṭa-vivaṭṭa_. These are the two primary divisions of the great aeon (_mahākappa_). The _saṃvaṭṭa-kappa_ is the period between the full evolution of a world system and its complete dissolution, the _vivaṭṭakappa_ the period between dissolution and full evolution. The PED definitions should be reversed; see Vism 13.28-30. Since each period contains a phase of incipient development and a phase of stabilization, the two are further divided to yield four _asaṅkheyya-kappas_, “incalculable aeons” in a great aeon. See AN 4:166.

----------

Кхантибало (10.11.2014), Сергей Ч (11.11.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Большинство переводчиков на англ. переводят это как "the world contracts" и "the world expands" - "мир сжимается" и "мир разворачивается".
> В частности Морис Уолш...
> Такой же перевод использует дост. Ньянамоли Тхера в Висуддхимагге.


Вот еще варианты перевода:

Collins: contracts / evolves
Gethin: contracts / evolves
Бхиккху Бодхи в пер. Брахмаджала сутты: contracts (disintegrates) / expands
Бхиккху Бодхи в Ангуттаре: dissolves / evolves

----------

Кхантибало (10.11.2014)

----------


## Кхантибало

Может тогда говорить о чём-то вроде сокращения среды обитания. Как например, лес вырубили и лесным животным негде жить - они погибают.
То есть, мир никуда не схлопывался, но среда обитания сократилась или исчезла.

----------

Антон Соносон (16.11.2014), Сергей Ч (11.11.2014)

----------

